# Class at MAC?



## blackeneddove (Feb 16, 2010)

I searched this up but didn't find any info I was looking for, mostly "Master class" stuff. If there's already a thread on this please direct me to it! 

So anyways, I'm going to a class hosted by MAC at my local Nordstrom on Thursday and I've never been to one before. I was going to go to Studio Talk a few months ago but didn't to lack of money, but the MA told me this one was free so I decided why not? The MA told me about it when I was picking up some Lillyland stuff a few weeks ago but didn't give me much information, she said everyone will be taken to a room and that some MAs will be telling us tips/tricks and doing a demo..

So basically I'm wondering what to expect for those who have gone to something like this? Do I just sit and watch like a fly on the wall the whole time? Is it even worth going to? Any input or experiences at a MAC class would be great, thanks guys-


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I went to one at nordies but it wasn't free it was 50 that was completely redeemable afterwards. but they showed you how to go from a day  look to a night look. and we did the look on ourselves.


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, that's what the class I didn't end up going to a few months ago was. I asked the MA and she said this time it was free, I thought it was a little wierd. So it'd be a wise idea not to wear makeup there already then..?


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 16, 2010)

I did a class like that back in August?. They do match you with a base and a concealer. So yes, to the no makeup. You will be applying the techiniques yourself.


----------



## laceface (Feb 17, 2010)

I say if it's a free class, it couldn't hurt! Right?


----------

